

The Pentagon Has a Plan to Stop the Zombie Apocalypse. Seriously. - brunooo
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2014/05/13/exclusive_the_pentagon_has_a_plan_to_stop_the_zombie_apocalypse

======
daveslash
A quick google search on CONOP 8888 yields this wikipedia page. Are we sure
that this isn't just some anti-commie plan, you know, like Plan R?
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/8888_Uprising](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/8888_Uprising)

